# New Jotul Oslo



## bobm (Nov 1, 2006)

Just wanted to post a pic of my recent installation.  Received a bunch of help here.  Thanks  Bob


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 1, 2006)

That's a fine looking job Bob, very impressive hearth!  I can't tell if you have enough room to use the side loading door?  It's much neater to load through the side, as ashes tend to build up along the edge of the front door and when you open it they spill out onto the ash tray.

Have fun,  Chris


----------



## bobm (Nov 1, 2006)

Good observation.  Part of the problem when you build your own addtion (at least for me) is you make mistakes like that.  By the time we got the block and stone installed for the hearth it really shrunk the width of the opening down.  Thus it's too narrow for me to use that door. I could move the stove out but I like the way it looks recessed.  I'll live with it for now.  I came close to getting the Quad Isle Royale with the top load.

I love to sit on the hearth and since I am not getting any younger a higher seat it much more comfortable.  BTW, I  think that blue stone was heavier then the Oslo! 


Bob


----------



## DonCT (Nov 1, 2006)

That's a snazzy looking set up there. I bet that stone holds the heat real well

Are you going to be putting a shelf above it?


----------



## bobm (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you.  I am thinking about framing the mantle with 6x6's.  I have those in the ceiling so it should match pretty well and hide the rough of the sheet rock.  The trick will be if I want to notch the 6x6's around the stone so the mantle and frame will be flush.  That is a bit beyond my capability but I have a good old time carpenter friend who loves that kind of work.


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice,that stove looks great in there. Good job!


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jan 4, 2007)

Bob,
       Nice looking stove....this is my third winter using my oslo.........I can fit big 20 inchers through the front so you should be ok using the front door.
If your glass gets a little white and frosty use fine steelwool when the glass is hot (its takes it right off).

Goddluck burning !

The WoodButcher
F500 OSLO


----------



## suematteva (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice setup!! Enjoy


----------



## Baroness (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks great!


----------

